# binding weights



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Never used the Romes, but my friend has the NXT FS bindings and I thought they were kinda clunky weight wise.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Fyi*

Union Bindings are the lightest on the market.


That looks like next years Force MC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

is the flow weight ridiculous because i reallly like the idea of the back of it...
it seems really quick


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Union Bindings are the lightest on the market.
> 
> 
> That looks like next years Force MC.


the force mc is the lightest binding on the market, but they are like $400+. i have the forces and i wouldnt consider them light.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have last years NXT AT bindngs and this years 390s and the weight difference is negligable. The new FLOW bindings are now very comparable in weight to strap-ins especially if the FLOW has the cut-away power strap like the NXT AT and FS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

does a small difference in binding weight really matter?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

ahhhhhhhgabe said:


> does a small difference in binding weight really matter?


Definitely not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Considering weight now. What are the lightest bindings for $150 and under? For use with freeriding.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i wouldnt really worry about weight. you should be able to get some union forces for around $100 and they are great freeride bindings.


----------

